# Golf MK3 '93 removing the glove box HELP!



## cinol (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello,
I'm trying to replace a blower resistor pack on a Golf MK3 GL '93 with no AC and no passenger airbag.
It's supposed to be simple, the blower pack is behind the glove box I believe, but I can't get the glove box out!
I have the book for the car and it tells you how to remove every bit of the interior trim BUT the glove box...
I have removed the two screws that are inside the glove box, removed the three screws under the glove box but the glove box still feels quite solidly in place...
I looked online for instructions but can't find anything.
PLEASE someone tell me where the screws are, or what else I need to remove to get to the blower resistor pack.
Thanks!


----------



## cinol (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: Golf MK3 '93 removing the glove box HELP! (cinol)*

GOT iT!
For future reference:
The blower resistor pack on MK3 Golfs is behind the LOWER glove box, the open shelf panel, not the actual glove box. It;s quite literally under the real glove box. Remove the 3 screws under the glove box and the 2 screws at the lower corner and it should snap right out.


----------

